# Want to be Wedding shooters



## table1349 (Oct 26, 2016)

You might find this to be a good read.  
What I Learned Photographing A Wedding Season with My Wife


----------



## tirediron (Oct 26, 2016)

Just another day at the office, right?


----------



## table1349 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Piccell (Oct 26, 2016)

Award winning. lol I didn't see any awards on her site, but I did see a very poorly made web site with text overlaying other text 3 or 4 deep, I couldn't tell because it's all just a jumble.
I just hope she knows more about taking pictures than the knowledge she demonstrated in web design on her site.


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 26, 2016)

Piccell said:


> Award winning. lol I didn't see any awards on her site, but I did see a very poorly made web site with text overlaying other text 3 or 4 deep, I couldn't tell because it's all just a jumble.
> I just hope she knows more about taking pictures than the knowledge she demonstrated in web design on her site.
> 
> View attachment 129367



It may or may not be true, but you sound so biter.  LOL



<--- Back to the topic, wedding photographer right here and I love it.   On the technical aspect of it, to do  wedding photography right  you have to be good at almost every type of photography (landscape, portrait, family, event, etc) and be prepared to nail the shots in even the most difficult lighting condition.  You make split second decisions because you're always short on time, and the clients expect every single photo to be beautiful.

What a beautiful article, obviously biased but it gives you a small window into what most wedding photographers do.  We don't just sit around and look pretty.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 26, 2016)

I didn't care for the web site solely because it's so complicated that it takes forever, by todays' standards, to load a page.


----------



## dennybeall (Oct 28, 2016)

"It may or may not be true, but you sound so biter. LOL"
You also sound bitter......a little


----------



## Piccell (Oct 30, 2016)

Vtec44 said:


> Piccell said:
> 
> 
> > Award winning. lol I didn't see any awards on her site, but I did see a very poorly made web site with text overlaying other text 3 or 4 deep, I couldn't tell because it's all just a jumble.
> ...


shocked, never bitter.  oh, wait you said biter...not sure what I should bite.


----------

